# Shuttered



## Mouse (Dec 3, 2014)

_Shuttered_ by me, published by Dreamspinner Press, is available for pre-order!

http://www.dreamspinnerpress.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=5871

It's ebook only. Again, it's primarily a romance but does have fantasy elements (spirits, pyschics, talking dogs). 

Due for release 24th December. Pre-order now!

I'm _super_ pleased with this. I think it's the best thing I've ever written. Please do have a look.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats, and a hopefully helpful release date.

I'll be sure to RT if you tweet about it.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 3, 2014)

Funny old release date, I think. Maybe a little too late for Christmas.

Cheers. I'll get on the old Twitter later!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 3, 2014)

Eeeeeeee. It's fab. Everyone should buy it!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 3, 2014)

I guess I'll have to break down and sign up for accounts on these places where your books and stories are, Mouse, so I can buy them. I go there to buy, and they want me to make an account first, and I grumble and leave, but it really is for a good cause so I should just do it and stop being grumbly.

I do wish they would allow visitor sales, though. Grumble.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 3, 2014)

Yay!

Are they not going to put it up on Amazon? (I just looked)
TDZ, Mouse's other book was up on Amazon. But the discount codes were only for the publisher's website.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you, gang.

For anybody that doesn't know, Juliana and springs beta read for me so it should be good! 

Juliana - yep, it will be on Amazon. I'm not sure when, but it will be.
TDZ - I might suggest that to both publishers! Just in case it helps any, I signed up to both Torquere and Riptide (which is another romance publisher) to buy books and have never received any spam mail from either of them. I know I've bought a Dreamspinner book, but I think I got it from Amazon rather than their site.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 3, 2014)

Yaaaay, telepathic talking dogs, I want one******


----------



## Mouse (Dec 3, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh, yay! I may just get it from Amazon, then. Was that Torquere short story book a while back available elsewhere, too?


----------



## Susan Boulton (Dec 4, 2014)

Congrats, Mouse.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 4, 2014)

The book is fab-u-lous. Big plug!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 4, 2014)

Congratulations, Mouse!!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 4, 2014)

Fantastic! Just the thing for those last-minute shoppers on Christmas Eve! What a year you're having... new books, new house, new you!


----------



## ratsy (Dec 4, 2014)

Yay Mouse! I don't think the 24th is too late for a Christmas gift since it is electronic.

You're on a roll!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 4, 2014)

Boneman said:


> Fantastic! Just the thing for those last-minute shoppers on Christmas Eve! What a year you're having... new books, new house, new you!



There's a new Mouse? Did we keep the old one, just in case?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> There's a new Mouse? Did we keep the old one, just in case?



Yeah, the old mouse didn't really think her work was good enough... now she knows SHE IS!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh, well, then we don't really want to keep the old one anyway.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks, all!

Everything published by Torquere and Dreamspinner should be available everywhere you usually buy books. _But_ if you buy direct from the publishers, my royalties are higher. 

So, I know I've been productive lately:

*Otherworld* written by myself and allmywires is published by Torquere Press, is out now, and is available in paperback and ebook.

Also by Torquere is an anthology called Men in Uniform. My short story in that is called *The Queen's Guard* and this can be bought separately - that is, you don't have to buy the whole antho. This is also out now and I get royalties from this.

*Shuttered*, written by me only, is published by Dreamspinner Press. It'll be ebook only, but if it sells well it has a chance at becoming an audiobook (which'd be awesome, so get buying!) And it's available for pre-order but due for release on Christmas Eve.

Also by Dreamspinner is an anthology called Hot Off the Press. I have a story called *Compulsion* in that, which (as far as I know) you can't buy separately. It's out now though and is available in ebook and paperback.

The two short stories aren't fantasy. Otherworld and Shuttered are. Albeit contemp. romantic fantasy.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 6, 2014)

Fantastic!

Now you have to print up all the covers and frame them for the new house.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah... maybe not the one with the American copper on.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 13, 2014)

Just to let everybody know, I will be doing a Facebook chat on Dreamspinner's FB page on Dec 21st, a Twitter takeover on the 23rd, and I'll be having a blog release party on Dreamspinner's blog on the 23rd too.

That is, if my internet allowance doesn't run out by then and I'm nudging my limit already!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 13, 2014)

What time's the Twitter business?


----------



## Mouse (Dec 13, 2014)

Erm... just checked my emails and apparently it's after my blog release party, so I'm guessing in the eve sometime as I've actually got to work on the 23rd so will only be able to blog in the afternoon, then Twitter in the eve. 

I'm also guesting on a site called GLRT (Guys Like Romance Too) on Jan 14th.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 13, 2014)

Mouse demand is at a high, it seems


----------



## Mouse (Dec 13, 2014)

It's all a bit nuts.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 17, 2014)

So this Sunday (21st) I will be doing a Facebook chat on Dreamspinner's page at 4pm UK time for _two_ hours. If anybody's even vaguely interested.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry to keep double posting (someone come and talk to me!!) but I have an event! Woo! Lookit: https://www.facebook.com/events/1574220049459802/

So it's 4pm EST, not UK time as I said above, so that'll be 9pm UK time. 

_And_ for anybody who hasn't pre-ordered Shuttered yet and would maybe like to, it's currently on sale: http://www.dreamspinnerpress.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=5871 so only $4.49 that's only £2.88!! Bargain!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 24, 2014)

Me again, sorry for all the posts in a row but I thought it better to resurrect the thread rather than start a new one. 

TODAY IS RELEASE DAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This means you can buy Shuttered and read it, right now! 

Buy from:
Dreamspinner Press
Amazon UK
Amazon US
Amazon Canada


----------



## ratsy (Dec 24, 2014)

Bought it! Go Mouse. I see it's climbing the amazon uk charts


----------



## Mouse (Dec 24, 2014)

Ooh, thanks, ratsy! (How do you see that, by the way? I have no idea what I'm looking at!)


----------



## ratsy (Dec 24, 2014)

It shows the sales ranking in the product details or whatever its called. It was at 10,000 when I looked earlier. Not sure what that means but its higher than many!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 25, 2014)

Ok, so I preordered it but I don't see any email from them. Do I need to go back to the site to download it now, maybe?

ETA: I went back to the site, wandered around for a while, and eventually found where I could download it. It's in my iPad now, yay!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, ratsy!

And thanks, TDZ! I really hope you like it.


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 26, 2014)

10,000 means 1-10 sales per day and can be checked here - http://kdpcalculator.com/index.php

Congrats Mouse.


----------



## Michael Colton (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks interesting, I shall certainly check it out.  I just need to figure out how to get an ebook reader on my new computer.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 2, 2015)

Ta! Before I had my Kindle, I downloaded Kindle for PC. Which is free.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 2, 2015)

Michael Colton said:


> Looks interesting, I shall certainly check it out.  I just need to figure out how to get an ebook reader on my new computer.



Or if you have some sort of tablet, like an ipad, the kindle app is free. I have a friend who has it on her phone, but I don't think I could handle reading a book on that small a screen!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh! I forgot to come back and post that I read *Shuttered* in two days, and it's terrific! Everyone should, indeed, buy it!

(I'm not as certain that everyone should _read_ it, given individual tastes for the subject matter, but everyone should buy it!)


----------



## Mouse (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh blimey, that was quick! Thanks, TDZ, so glad you liked it.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been trying to avoid seeking out reviews or reading any, because I'd be sad if I found bad ones, but I was just on Amazon to get the link for it and saw this review:
_
This is a delightfully quirky mystery story besides being a romance. The characters are well wrought eccentric, and marvelously damaged. Sasha is the real hero in the story, adding such a special twist. If you enjoy reading off-beat, entertaining romance which also includes a murder mystery, a talking dog, spirits, and mediums, then you will probably like this story._


----------



## Juliana (Jan 9, 2015)

Love it!

Although I feel that now you need a mug that reads 'Delightfully Quirky'.


----------



## Parson (Jan 9, 2015)

Juliana said:


> Or if you have some sort of tablet, like an ipad, the kindle app is free. I have a friend who has it on her phone, but I don't think I could handle reading a book on that small a screen!



It's really not bad to read on your phone. I have a Samsung Galaxy 4, not the largest phone screen available and I read from it sometimes for 30 minutes at a time. I prefer my actual Kindle though.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2015)

Juliana said:


> Love it!
> 
> Although I feel that now you need a mug that reads 'Delightfully Quirky'.



 I (or my work) tend to get called 'quirky' or 'eccentric' fairly regularly. I kinda like it, but worry it might be a euphemism for weirdo.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 9, 2015)

I think 'quirky' and 'eccentric' are also ways of saying 'interesting in a different sort of way', which is good. It isn't as if your books don't include characters such as a talking dog (which is why they're fantasies as well as romances).

As for weird, here's something that Charles Stross's own US publisher (Ace) includes in the cover text of the latest book in his "Laundry" series:





> Hugo Award-winning author Charles Stross presents the next case in The Laundry Files, "a weirdly alluring blend of super-spy thriller, deadpan comic fantasy, and Lovecraftian horror"


It's from a review, I think, and is a play on words -- a lot of the things in the series are weird -- but Stross seems happy with the description (even though, in my opinion, the books' allure is not at all weird).


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2015)

Heh. Cool.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 9, 2015)

I even take weird as a compliment..who cares..I'd rather be weird, eccentric, or quirky than _normal_!!!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2015)

I do take it as a compliment. What makes me smile is the people you see on Facebook who constantly post those memes about how wacky/weird/crazy they are, and they're the most normal, boring people you've ever encountered!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 9, 2015)

That's because we're trying to appear more interesting to those of you who really are. Leave us our crumbs.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2015)

I think you're one of the oddballs, TDZ, you're alright!


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 10, 2015)

I like quirky and am weird.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, boy! Review:

_The intimate scenes were hot and passionate._

https://mmgoodbookreviews.wordpress.com/2015/03/10/shuttered-by-emma-jane/


----------



## Juliana (Mar 14, 2015)

4 hearts. Nice!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks, Juliana.


----------

